# Bam!



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Collapsed flue


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

WTF?

On purpose, its a velocity increaser.........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

someone crush that on purpose? sabotage?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like the exhaust kit from a MR HEATER BIG MAXX. I recognize the stainless fittings.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

From an Aerco Benchmark high efficiency boiler. 8" exhaust


----------

